
Jolla’s MeeGo-based Sailfish OS: Maybe next big smartphone platform - iProject
http://gigaom.com/europe/heres-what-jollas-sailfish-os-the-future-of-meego-looks-like/
======
potkor
Not mentioned in this article, but the Android compatiblity might be a big
thing.

